# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  my new toy

## lost

Got it just after christmas and has been running for 3 days so far

----------


## Gary R

Sorry just seen this, That should help keep things working properly with nitrates....looking good as well Dave  :Smile:

----------


## lost

Thank you :roflmao:

----------


## Gary R

> Thank you


Make sure you clean it out  :pmsl:

----------

